# Steadying ?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

ok, i have solved the problem of my pup handling geese, we went out last weekend and he did a heck of a job retriving about 75% of our birds. now i have a new problem, he breaks as soon as i jump from my blind, he is very steadying until i break from my blind. i was wondering if u guys have any good training tips, or how to solve this in the field( use a tie down etc.) he is very steady with dummies, i can yell and holler and he wont go until commanded, but in the field he break as soon as i break anuythought or suggestion apprecited. ( hes a 15month old choc. lab if that helps)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

When you are in the field you need to put your gun away and train your dog. I would get some pigions and a couple of helpers, one to lay in the blind next to you and shoot and one to throw the bird. When he breaks correct in what ever fashion you choose.

My command would be kennel to get in the blind and sit, sit means alot of things to my dogs, it means sit, don't move untill told to, pay attention ect. I don't use stay. Sit means Sit. If mine were to break and they have and will I would use a SIT "nick with the collar" SIT Because he disobayed the sit command. And possibly a correction with the healing stick or continuos pressure with the collar giving the kennel command and letting off the pressure untill he gets back in there.

If you dog is not a collar dog don't use anyof these suggestions, I would still set up the training the same way but i would give him a loud NO when he breaks and have a short lead on him to make sure he can't get the bird, just be consistant and plan on doing more dog training than hunting, this year.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

pretty good advice from BD. i found that making my dog sit, stay outside the blind (in the home or in the yard, first) made the blind routine much more effective.

True, there are no distractions at home or in the yard, to speak of, but it is a good place to start and really enforce the command, before you hit the field and the temptations of birds and shot begins.

Just the basic idea of starting small and working up to where you want to go.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

As recomended before, get the Fowl Dawgs videos. Steadiness is explained in detail on FD1. You can get it right off of Rick's site or pm me and I can send you a copy.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks fellas i appreciate the advice hopefully within a month or so i can report back and tell u he is steady to. Thanks


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have the Fowldawgs 1 in stock and offer member discounts if interested..


----------

